# New Pit Boss Model at Walmart



## Tokarev (Oct 12, 2020)

I was perusing grills on walmart.com and came across what appears to be a new model:

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-Platinum-Laredo-1000-Pellet-Grill/269430405

The styling looks similar to some of the other Walmart/Pit Boss pellet grills. I like that it was an updated control board and some stainless components. Price seems pretty solid too. 

Just FYI in case anyone is in the market.


----------



## mike243 (Oct 12, 2020)

Looks to be a good unit with some new features,


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 12, 2020)

Saw a new PB at Lowes website, too.  Like a “pro” 850...I think it was new anyway.  Can anybody comment on these, too?



			https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pro-Series-850-sq-in-Hammer-Tone-Pellet-Grill/5000183179


----------



## bill1 (Oct 12, 2020)

The Laredo is bigger and heavier.  Pellet grills, by their nature, are really quite wasteful of fuel by actively blowing heat out the stack.  It dwarfs what's lost out the walls.   So there's a negligible fuel penalty in getting the largest unit you have room for.  And the price is the same in this case. 
Plus the Laredo mentions stainless steel construction...that sounds pretty attractive at this price point.

Addendum:  The Laredo has a 3rd grill the Lowes model didn't...that's probably the 1000 vs 850 sq in difference.   The usable volume is probably the same for both.


----------



## Sarahfly (Oct 13, 2020)

> I was perusing grills on walmart.com and came across what appears to be a new model:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-Platinum-Laredo-1000-Pellet-Grill/269430405
> 
> ...



That is what I need. I like 1000 a lot.


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 13, 2020)

I've currently got a GMG DB WiFi and have been considering a Rec Tec as it's replacement for several months now so what you read ahead will be largely comparing this Pit Boss 1000, the GMG DB WiFi and the RT-700 & RT-590. 

I was considering an RT-700 for a bit and then realized I don't really need that much smoker for my wife & I plus the occasional football party. I started looking towards the RT-590 as it was more along the lines of the size of my current GMG DB WiFi with a few nice upgrades to what I'm currently running. This Pit Boss looks like an even better value and I like the idea of being able to get it locally and then return it if it sucks since Walmart's return policy tends to be very generous.

I like the 30lb hopper capacity on the RT-590 but 26lbs is also a significant upgrade from my current GMG DB that seems to hold a few handfuls of pellets by comparison. In fact, the difference between the RT-590 and 1000 capacity (4lbs) is probably about how much my current smoker holds.  lol

One negative I saw with the Rec Tec grills compared to my GMG is that their low temp setting is only 200 degrees. My GMG will go all the way down to 150 which is perfect for kissing some steaks with a little bit of smoke before searing them up. Looks like the bottom end of this 1000 is 180deg and a max of 500deg which is 50ish shy of what my GMG tops out at. Granted, the GMG seems to win in the low to high temp category but this 1000 gets closer than the RT lineup based on specs. To be fair, the RT has an "extreme smoke" setting so perhaps this is closer to that 150-180 range but it's actual low temp isn't listed.

It looks like the external dimensions are ever-so-slightly larger than the RT-590 but that also takes into account the side shelf/burner so it's not really square footage of smoking space. I'd like to see more in terms of dimensions and what not to compare the various options. Walmart external dimensions aren't much to go off of. It looks like it lists the side burner as square footage of "cooking" area so it's hard to say but the above number of 850sq. ft. is probably close. It's more than the 592 of the RT-590 by a fair margin as a comparison. 

Walmart site says this 1000 comes with a 5-year warranty which is one more year than the RT-590 so that's another pro for the 1000 over the RT-590.

It also looks like this 1000 comes with a built-in front shelf (?) w/o the need to buy any accessories which would be extra to add to my GMG or a RT smoker. That's a nice bonus IMO. I could be wrong and that's just an angled portion but it looks like a front shelf folded down.

It looks like it has both WiFi and Bluetooth which is interesting. I wonder if it will allow me to connect via WiFi and active it to begin pre-heating while I'm on my way home and not on the same network. That was one glaring omission from my GMG that renders the WiFi next to worthless for my needs. From what I've read from RT-700/590 users on this forum this feature exists on the RT grills which was a major factor of considering them since this seems a simple feature that all smokers should have IMO especially one with more mature (based on time) software like the GMG. If I can get an answer on this I may be willing get one of these 1000's to test out since info so far seems rather limited. I don't even see it on their website as of the time of this post. 

It looks like the reviews of the "Smoke IT" app which is used to communicate with this smoker is a solid "meh" at best. The Android version has a rating of 3.2 which isn't solid. As a comparison, the GMG app on the Android store has 5x more reviews and a rating of 3.9 and I haven't been super impressed with that one either. I can imagine that 3.2 by comparison is borderline dumpster fire. That's not good since it's going to be the primary means of interaction. 

Somewhat related; I'd like to know actual WiFi specs of all of these smokers too since none of them seem to list this. Some list 2.4Ghz/5.0GHz but even that is rare. I've been buying devices w/WiFi 6 for a while now just biding my time until Ubiquiti releases a solid WiFi 6 Pro AP.

Lots of thinking out loud here so I'd be curious to hear from anyone who has at least seen this in person or (ideally) used it and can compare first-hand to any of the smokers listed above for bonus points.


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 13, 2020)

Glock9x19 said:


> Saw a new PB at Lowes website, too.  Like a “pro” 850...I think it was new anyway.  Can anybody comment on these, too?
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Pit-Boss-Pro-Series-850-sq-in-Hammer-Tone-Pellet-Grill/5000183179


I noticed a discrepancy with the hopper capacity as it says 24lbs in the specs and 20lbs on one of the images. 20% is a rather large discrepancy.


----------



## ostrichsak (Oct 13, 2020)

bill1 said:


> The Laredo is bigger and heavier.  Pellet grills, by their nature, are really quite wasteful of fuel by actively blowing heat out the stack.  It dwarfs what's lost out the walls.   So there's a negligible fuel penalty in getting the largest unit you have room for.  And the price is the same in this case.
> Plus the Laredo mentions stainless steel construction...that sounds pretty attractive at this price point.
> 
> Addendum:  The Laredo has a 3rd grill the Lowes model didn't...that's probably the 1000 vs 850 sq in difference.   The usable volume is probably the same for both.


Also, what did you mean by 3rd grill? All I see is the "patented simple slide plate flame broiler" which isn't a side grill at all but a way to slide the heat shield cover in a way that allows for direct flame broiling. Unless I'm missing something I believe them both to have this feature and therefore the indicated square foot difference might be actual smoking space? The external dimensional difference would support this.  I wish we had more specifications on this 1000 model as there's lots of questions to be answered. 

I sent an email to the app developers to see if I can activate it from a WAN or if it has to be on the same LAN to activate. I'd also like to know how much electricity the thing uses as well as the GMG DB I have now uses quite a bit of electricity at startup and then settles down to a more reasonable level once it's running. That startup sequence though spikes enough that it has tripped that breaker occasionally which is also annoying.


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 13, 2020)

I was initially impressed but I don't like the flame slider. Always has a bad hotspot because the firepot itself doesn't have it's own deflector. OKJ pellet grill has the same problem. They should at least sell a deflector for smoking that you can throw in under the drip pan to sit over the firepot opening. I made my own.


----------



## Tokarev (Oct 13, 2020)

It looks like the Lowe's new Pro series is pretty much the old grills with a new WiFi controller.  Also the pull handle to expose the flame is moved to the left side.  This should be better than trying to reach under the shelf on the right to open the slider.

The Walmart Platinum looks pretty much like the Lockhart minus the upright smoker cabinet.  

The big question is; will someone sell the hopper assemblies for either grill and will the assemblies fit on existing grills like the Austin XL?


----------



## JWFokker (Oct 13, 2020)

The Lowes Pro model does have PID temp control, not the "dumb" timer based controller that they use on almost every single other model. I hope they put the new controller in more models, especially the Copperhead line.


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 14, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> I noticed a discrepancy with the hopper capacity as it says 24lbs in the specs and 20lbs on one of the images. 20% is a rather large discrepancy.



Noticed that.  I’m personally not that concerned if it happens to be a 20#.




JWFokker said:


> The Lowes Pro model does have PID temp control, not the "dumb" timer based controller that they use on almost every single other model. I hope they put the new controller in more models, especially the Copperhead line.




Was the first thing I noticed when looking at the site.  I wonder when they’ll actually be in stock.  

My initial thoughts on pellet grills was to get the Weber, but it’s been a shit show.  Since then, I’ve gravitated toward the RT700, but I detest the design aesthetics.  Thus, I’m kiiiiinda thinking of a PB.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 14, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> Also, what did you mean by 3rd grill?  snip


Sorry, I should have said 3rd grate or 3rd rack.  Or shelf, as Ostrichsak described it.


----------



## bill1 (Oct 14, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> ...It looks like it has both WiFi and Bluetooth which is interesting. I wonder if it will allow me to connect via WiFi and active it to begin pre-heating while I'm on my way home...


I doubt it.  Most manufacturers include words to the effect of not leaving your grill unattended.  (Although the _need _to do this brings out pretty strong emotions on this forum.)  So the idea of starting it remotely (where the risks of previously unattended grease and oil spills are most likely to cause some fairly dangerous flare ups) doesn't sound like something the legal department would be too keen about.


----------



## Tokarev (Oct 21, 2020)

A bit more on the new product and/or controller. 

https://www.engadget.com/pit-boss-pro-series-850-1150-wifi-pellet-grills-announced-164606414.html


----------



## dubob (Oct 22, 2020)

It would appear that the 'Pro Series' is exclusive to Lowes.  Not sure, but the Platinum Laredo 1000 may be exclusive to Wlamart.  Both appear to be slightly different (cosmetically) versions of the same functional pellet grill.  Prices are almost identical.


----------



## Tokarev (Oct 25, 2020)

Anyone rolled the dice on one of these yet? I see a couple people on Facebook with the new improved Pro model from Lowe's.


----------



## Glock9x19 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have not had access to them from our local Lowes.  The exact day I get an email notification from them that it’s available, I’m going to be picking one up.


----------



## Tokarev (Oct 26, 2020)

Glock9x19 said:


> I have not had access to them from our local Lowes.  The exact day I get an email notification from them that it’s available, I’m going to be picking one up.


Cool. Let us know, please.


----------



## Inscrutable (Oct 26, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> The Lowes Pro model does have PID temp control ...


This is the one/only item that would dissuade me from the RT-590 I’ve been ogling for a while as I finish my patio. But I want to see/hear if it really works. The RT590 construction appears superior, and  From all accounts, the Rec-teq customer service is top shelf ...  I wouldn’t worry about Getting one extra year of potentially lower level of service.


----------



## PitNovice (Oct 29, 2020)

I will be receiving my Laredo 1000 tomorrow.  I will post what my thoughts are.  This is my first pellet grill and will be learning.


----------



## Tokarev (Oct 30, 2020)

PitNovice said:


> I will be receiving my Laredo 1000 tomorrow.  I will post what my thoughts are.  This is my first pellet grill and will be learning.



One thing I wonder about is the overall size of the lower cooking grate. It looks like, to get to 1000, Pit Boss is using three racks instead of two used on the Austin XL. 

Is the bottom rack big enough to take a packer brisket and maybe a pot of beans? Or is there enough space between each rack to set the brisket on the bottom and beans above? 

Also, the built-in grilling light looks like a nice touch.


----------



## Tokarev (Nov 1, 2020)

I see on Facebook that some people are having problems with the new Lowe's model holding temps. Also some complaint about the new ash clean-out system.


----------



## Tokarev (Nov 1, 2020)

More info is now on the Pit Boss site:

https://pitboss-grills.com/wood-pellet/laredo-platinum-series


----------



## ostrichsak (Nov 1, 2020)

Just so we're clear, this has no probe that the PID uses to monitor and adjust temperature? I see nothing in the specs that would discredit this claim and everything I read says something about an algorithm guessing game of sorts? Can anyone extrapolate on this because it sounds terrible compared to the units I've used that have an actual physical probe that senses temperature to give a real time reading on what's going on. If this is the case with this unit, I'm out unless someone can convince me it's better somehow.


----------



## RCAlan (Nov 1, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> Just so we're clear, this has no probe that the PID uses to monitor and adjust temperature? I see nothing in the specs that would discredit this claim and everything I read says something about an algorithm guessing game of sorts? Can anyone extrapolate on this because it sounds terrible compared to the units I've used that have an actual physical probe that senses temperature to give a real time reading on what's going on. If this is the case with this unit, I'm out unless someone can convince me it's better somehow.



This is the Pit Boss LockHart Platinum Grills Owners Manual.  It has the exact same PID Controller as the PB Laredo 1000 Platinum Grill.  Hopefully, it’ll answer all your questions... and if in doubt, you can always reach out to there costumer service for clarity.

https://dj4htnsq11to6.cloudfront.net/catalog/manuel/10500_PB2180LK_manualUSA_EN_FR_ES.pdf

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------



## PitNovice (Nov 2, 2020)

Tokarev said:


> One thing I wonder about is the overall size of the lower cooking grate. It looks like, to get to 1000, Pit Boss is using three racks instead of two used on the Austin XL.
> 
> Is the bottom rack big enough to take a packer brisket and maybe a pot of beans? Or is there enough space between each rack to set the brisket on the bottom and beans above?
> 
> Also, the built-in grilling light looks like a nice touch.


I was able to put a 16 pound pork shoulder on the bottom grate with room to spare.   The bottom grate size is 19.5x 24.5 inches.  Also,  the app is not working for me at all now.  The grill is not longer sending out a bluetooth signal to setup the grill.  I have talk with the developer.  I am sure they will get this working eventually.  I think Covid hurt their development efforts on the app.


----------



## ostrichsak (Nov 2, 2020)

RCAlan said:


> This is the Pit Boss LockHart Platinum Grills Owners Manual.  It has the exact same PID Controller as the PB Laredo 1000 Platinum Grill.  Hopefully, it’ll answer all your questions... and if in doubt, you can always reach out to there costumer service for clarity.
> 
> https://dj4htnsq11to6.cloudfront.net/catalog/manuel/10500_PB2180LK_manualUSA_EN_FR_ES.pdf
> 
> Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


From the link:

"TEMPERATURE PROBE
Located inside the pellet side of the grill, on the left side wall. It is a small, vertical piece of stainless steel. The temperature probe
measures the internal temperature of the grill. The temperature that we get from this probe is displayed as ACT on the LCD screen."

Does this mean that this particular unit uses an traditional temperature probe like most other pellet smokers? I've just heard some horror stories about Pit Boss smokers eliminating these in the name of some weird software of time and temperature to "guess" the temperature of the smoker and does so pretty horribly from what I've read. If this (or the one from Lowe's) used this I would be out entirely. Since it seems to have this(?) then I may still be interested.

I did read something about 13 preset temperature settings that you select from rather than just dialing the knob up. This could be a good thing (easier to access the temp you want w/o dialing for what seems like 2 minutes) or a bad thing (the temp you want isn't an option) but it's certainly different than the other smokers I've used that give you a range and allow you to select a more granular temperature anywhere between those limits.


----------



## ostrichsak (Nov 2, 2020)

PitNovice said:


> I was able to put a 16 pound pork shoulder on the bottom grate with room to spare.   The bottom grate size is 19.5x 24.5 inches.  Also,  the app is not working for me at all now.  The grill is not longer sending out a bluetooth signal to setup the grill.  I have talk with the developer.  I am sure they will get this working eventually.  I think Covid hurt their development efforts on the app.


Didn't seem to hurt them getting it to market though. I despise when companies make the customer the beta tester as it shows a significant gap in quality control in their business model. It's one thing to have little wrinkles to iron out that end-users discover but how a company ships devices that basically don't work is lazy.


----------



## PitNovice (Nov 2, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> Didn't seem to hurt them getting it to market though. I despise when companies make the customer the beta tester as it shows a significant gap in quality control in their business model. It's one thing to have little wrinkles to iron out that end-users discover but how a company ships devices that basically don't work is lazy.


Tech support is sending me a new controller board to fix the app issue since not broadcasting bluetooth signal.


----------



## JWFokker (Nov 4, 2020)

ostrichsak said:


> Just so we're clear, this has no probe that the PID uses to monitor and adjust temperature? I see nothing in the specs that would discredit this claim and everything I read says something about an algorithm guessing game of sorts? Can anyone extrapolate on this because it sounds terrible compared to the units I've used that have an actual physical probe that senses temperature to give a real time reading on what's going on. If this is the case with this unit, I'm out unless someone can convince me it's better somehow.



You seem very confused. Right on the Pit Boss website it mentions PID temperature control on all of the newer models, both the Platinum line at Walmart and the Pro line at Lowes have the same new controller that is PID regulated.


----------



## ostrichsak (Nov 4, 2020)

JWFokker said:


> You seem very confused. Right on the Pit Boss website it mentions PID temperature control on all of the newer models, both the Platinum line at Walmart and the Pro line at Lowes have the same new controller that is PID regulated.


I was confused because at the time I posted this there was no data or specifics on this particular unit and Pit Boss appears to make both styles. There literally wasn't a product page on the Pit Boss website for this model and the bullet points on Walmart were basic at best. So, if you are now confirming 100% that this model uses an actual temperature probe to monitor and adjust the smoker temperature then we're good to go on that question.


----------



## Tokarev (Nov 14, 2020)

P
 PitNovice


Any updates?


----------



## Glock9x19 (Nov 14, 2020)

Tokarev said:


> P
> PitNovice
> 
> 
> Any updates?




Not the exact same thing  as the WM grill in question, but I purchased the Lowes exclusive Pro 1150 that I think is functionally the same.  I’ve run it 5 times now (a burn in to clean up whatever factory oils were on it, another to sort of season it with some oil, a chicken and some steaks, a pork loin, and now a couple of chuck roasts).  I have been happy so far, but today I have noticed I can’t get it to run at low temps (225-250º gets me into the 170-180º range).  If I set it to 300º, it’ll run there just fine, but you might be able to appreciate that essentially not having an option between 180 and 300 is less than ideal.  One item to note is that it’s not even remarkably cold today, about 40º.

Anyway, I’m not super concerned, but I did call and they’re sending me a new I think control board?  I’m not sure what it is, exactly but the dude said 3-4 weeks.  The grill is usable as is, but if there’s some way to make it better/more accurate, I’m interested in that.

Temp options from the app and grill are limited, which I think is BS.  225, 250, 300, 350, 400, 450, 500.  I think.  There might be others, but the primary point is that you most certainly don’t get the option to dial in temps by 5º increments or anything like that.


----------



## PitNovice (Nov 20, 2020)

Glock9x19 said:


> Not the exact same thing  as the WM grill in question, but I purchased the Lowes exclusive Pro 1150 that I think is functionally the same.  I’ve run it 5 times now (a burn in to clean up whatever factory oils were on it, another to sort of season it with some oil, a chicken and some steaks, a pork loin, and now a couple of chuck roasts).  I have been happy so far, but today I have noticed I can’t get it to run at low temps (225-250º gets me into the 170-180º range).  If I set it to 300º, it’ll run there just fine, but you might be able to appreciate that essentially not having an option between 180 and 300 is less than ideal.  One item to note is that it’s not even remarkably cold today, about 40º.
> 
> Anyway, I’m not super concerned, but I did call and they’re sending me a new I think control board?  I’m not sure what it is, exactly but the dude said 3-4 weeks.  The grill is usable as is, but if there’s some way to make it better/more accurate, I’m interested in that.
> 
> Temp options from the app and grill are limited, which I think is BS.  225, 250, 300, 350, 400, 450, 500.  I think.  There might be others, but the primary point is that you most certainly don’t get the option to dial in temps by 5º increments or anything like that.


I still have not received a new controller board.  The tech support people can't get a status.  I called the regular support, they are ordering another board for me.  They are saying 4-6 weeks now.  The original time estimate was 10 business days.  4-6 weeks is a long time.


----------



## Inscrutable (Nov 20, 2020)

That’s disappointing for you.

Unfortunately, I’ve written off this option with too many growing pains, and going with a RecTeq.


----------



## PitNovice (Nov 23, 2020)

PitNovice said:


> Tech support is sending me a new controller board to fix the app issue since not broadcasting bluetooth signal.


UPDATE

I called to check the status of my new controller board.  They don't see where it was ordered and that a supervisor was trying to determine the correct part number.  It has been 3 weeks since I the problem began.  I still do not have and answer from PitBoss support.  I have decided to order another Laredo from Walmart and return this one.  Walmart waived the shipping fee on the new one.  Only bad thing is that I now get to assemble another grill.


----------



## BlindlyWatching (Nov 24, 2020)

I picked one of the Pro 1150s up about three weeks ago here in Florida.

This is my first time using a pellet grill; so I am not sure how it stacks up to any other pellet grills/smokers. I had been using a homemade vertical drum smoker, but decided I wanted something that held temps a bit better.

So far I'm pretty pleased. I've done burgers, jerky, and chicken drumsticks. Would have been more but the storms from the hurricane kind of slowed me down...

Temps seem to hold pretty well, it's easy to get going, and the cooks have all gone great. There is definitely a decent temp gradient between the left and right side; so have to bear that in mind.

My only complaints so far are the app and the removable burn pot.

The app is totally useless in my opinion; no persistent temp readings in notifications, the temp setting 'dial' is atrocious, and the temp notification was not working properly for me. I also had the app change my temp down to the Smoke setting once. All I can think is that I may have accidentally touched the on-screen 'dial' and changed it on accident. Since you don't see both your set temp unless changing it, I had no idea it was changed until I noticed my temps dropping. This was the last time I used the app. Won't use it again until it gets a heavy re-do. Also, I saw someone asked about turning the grill on while on your way home from the app, which you cannot do. You can turn the grill off on the app, but not on. My assumption is this is a safety thing. 

The removable burn pot is a good idea, but the implementation could have been better. It comes out fine, but I have to basically beat it back into place. I've tried it with the grill warm still and totally cooled off and same issue both times. It's a minor inconvenience and I could, and most likely will, fix it with a dremel but still annoying. 


All in all I'd recommend the grill with those two caveats. If having a good app to control your grill remotely is extremely important Pit Boss may not be one to look at until they get the app figured out. Luckily for me it was just a nice little bonus when buying it, so I don't feel like I am losing much there.


----------



## Glock9x19 (Nov 28, 2020)

My 1150 is now not even able to turn on.  Crazy.  It actually quit working the day after my last post ITT (so I had owned it like 4 or 5 days before it totally quit).  I am going to be returning it hopefully tomorrow and I’m not sure what I’ll replace it with (perhaps even the exact same thing).


----------



## PitNovice (Nov 28, 2020)

PitNovice said:


> UPDATE
> 
> I called to check the status of my new controller board.  They don't see where it was ordered and that a supervisor was trying to determine the correct part number.  It has been 3 weeks since I the problem began.  I still do not have and answer from PitBoss support.  I have decided to order another Laredo from Walmart and return this one.  Walmart waived the shipping fee on the new one.  Only bad thing is that I now get to assemble another grill.


PitBoss actually sent me a new controller board.  I installed it and now everything seems to be working alright.  I am not  going to assemble the new one from Walmart.  I will just return it to the store when I get it.


----------



## PitNovice (Dec 7, 2020)

Tokarev said:


> P
> PitNovice
> 
> 
> Any updates?


I received the new controller.  Now it connects to my phone and WiFi.  The app will allow you to see probe temps and adjust the temp.  The app will send you alerts when desired grill temp is reached.  You can enter desired probe temp, but there is not an alert and it will not remember you set it when you lock your phone.  I am hoping they will fix that issue as probe alarms are essential.


----------



## peaksmoke0212 (Dec 24, 2020)

Glock9x19 said:


> Not the exact same thing  as the WM grill in question, but I purchased the Lowes exclusive Pro 1150 that I think is functionally the same.  I’ve run it 5 times now (a burn in to clean up whatever factory oils were on it, another to sort of season it with some oil, a chicken and some steaks, a pork loin, and now a couple of chuck roasts).  I have been happy so far, but today I have noticed I can’t get it to run at low temps (225-250º gets me into the 170-180º range).  If I set it to 300º, it’ll run there just fine, but you might be able to appreciate that essentially not having an option between 180 and 300 is less than ideal.  One item to note is that it’s not even remarkably cold today, about 40º.
> 
> Anyway, I’m not super concerned, but I did call and they’re sending me a new I think control board?  I’m not sure what it is, exactly but the dude said 3-4 weeks.  The grill is usable as is, but if there’s some way to make it better/more accurate, I’m interested in that.
> 
> Temp options from the app and grill are limited, which I think is BS.  225, 250, 300, 350, 400, 450, 500.  I think.  There might be others, but the primary point is that you most certainly don’t get the option to dial in temps by 5º increments or anything like that.


I have the same issues with my 1150. I am getting no support from PB regarding the 1150 holding any temps below 300.


----------



## ZR2_BBQ (Jan 17, 2021)

Any one else roll the dice on one of these yet?  I purchased mine and it came with a defective control board. Fan keeps cutting off and only turns on when auger is feeding pellets and it takes 27 minutes just to get to 240°  Pit boss has no timeline when new control boards will be in stock so now have to haul it back to Wal Mart and get a new one.  Debating on getting an older model and wanted to see if anyone else was having issues with this new unit.


----------



## goodwyne (Apr 29, 2021)

Tokarev said:


> I was perusing grills on walmart.com and came across what appears to be a new model:
> 
> https://www.walmart.com/ip/Pit-Boss-Platinum-Laredo-1000-Pellet-Grill/269430405
> 
> ...


I bought it! So far so good but a lot to learn about it. Anyone else have one?


----------



## njshooter (Jun 9, 2021)

goodwyne said:


> I bought it! So far so good but a lot to learn about it. Anyone else have one?


i'm currently awaiting delivery for mine - hopefully this Friday.  are you happy with yours?  this will be my 1st pellet smoker.


----------



## goodwyne (Jun 10, 2021)

njshooter said:


> i'm currently awaiting delivery for mine - hopefully this Friday.  are you happy with yours?  this will be my 1st pellet smoker.


This is also my first pellet grill / smoker and there is a significant learning curve compared to other types of smokers. When your heat source and smoke Source are the same, he takes precedence. This means that sometimes you just don't get as much smoke as you might like. My answer to that has been using a tube smoker in addition to add more smoke. Overall I'm pretty happy so far.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 10, 2021)

If I may add….  Goodwyne gave some very honest and helpful information for adding smoke, but you do have options when it comes to adding/increasing the smoke from a pellet grill.  First, it’s important to learn your smoker.  Your new PB Platinum Series Laredo Pellet Grill has a temp “Smoke” setting, which allows it to produce the most smoke at the beginning of a bbq.  The Smoke setting temp is around 160* degrees and a quote from the Smokers owners manual… Operating Instructions… To intensify that savory flavor, switch to SMOKE (low) temperature range immediately after putting your food on the smoker. This allows the smoke to penetrate the meats, before the pores of the meat close at 49°C / 120°F.
The key is to experiment with the length of time you allow for smoking, before the meal is finished cooking.  End quote…

Overall, Pellet Smokers are best designed to be used Low and Slow for the most smoke production.  Temps from 160* degrees to 200* degrees produces the most pellet smoke.  Pellet Grills can also go Hot and Fast, but remember, temps above 250* degrees produces almost no smoke at all…. The key is learning your Smoker and don’t take any shortcuts in the proper operation of your new pellet smoker.  Give the pellet grill only smoke flavor profile a try first and see how you like it.  It might be just right for you…. 
Now, if you realize after your first couple of cooks, that the pellet smoke is lacking, you do have other options to increase the smoke production in your smoker.  As mentioned by Goodwyne, you can add a pellet smoke tube to help generate more smoke.  You can use straight pellets or you can use a mixture of wood pellets and wood chips in the smoke tube.  Another option that I’ve found to work great, is adding a Smoke Basket…  It does require some extra work at the beginning of a bbq, but having the ability to add true Hardwood and Charcoal smoke to the pellet grill experience to me is a Game Changer. 






The cost investment of adding a Smoke Basket is not very much and you’ll have the ability to add true Hardwood and Charcoal smoke to your bbq’s.  There are steps that have to be followed, but the end results are fantastic.  Lastly, another option is installing a Smoke Generator, but those can be expensive.  Give the pellet grill “Smoke”temp setting a try first and see how you like it.  If you find the smoke lacking, then give the Pellet Smoke Tube a shot.  It’ll still give you the Set it and Forget it-freedom from your pellet grill as well.   and lastly, if you find the pellet smoke flavor profile is still lacking, then give the Smoke Basket option a try.  I can’t say it enough, the only way to enjoy true Hardwood and Charcoal Smoke is from true Hardwood and Charcoal.  And a few tips…Keep your new smoker clean, download any software updates for your grills PID Controller from Pit Boss when they are available and get into a habit of dumping the pellet ash from the burn pot after every cook..  A clean/empty burn pot from old pellet ash will help eliminate a lot of problems from happening….  and have fun…. 

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods….  In SoCal and Always…. Semper Fi


----------



## goodwyne (Jun 11, 2021)

I appreciate RCAlan's comments. As I said, there is quite a learning curve going to a pellet grill for the first time. I expect I'm going to be learning for some time to come. Overall I am quite happy with the smoker!


----------



## RipC1ty$moker (Jun 14, 2021)

JWFokker said:


> I was initially impressed but I don't like the flame slider. Always has a bad hotspot because the firepot itself doesn't have it's own deflector. OKJ pellet grill has the same problem. They should at least sell a deflector for smoking that you can throw in under the drip pan to sit over the firepot opening. I made my own.


Can you share pics of the deflector you made?


----------



## njshooter (Jun 24, 2021)

2 weeks now & 4 cooks.   1st one was simple pork chops.  nicely done.  2nd was 2x3lb tri tip steaks.   slow @ 225 till they hit 125.  then held on side till sides done (baked potatoes) and left grill humming then turned it high and opened the gate to flame char - very nice.   3rd cook was some filet steaks - again, slow cooked to temp and flame chared.   1st 3 cooks were w/pitboss competition pellets.   cleared the hopper & switched to apple pellets.  tonite was some chick legs & thighs bone in.   sprinkled w/seasoning.   cooked @ 225 for about 1.24 hour on apple pellets till internal temp was 160.    brushed w/sauce & 5 more minutes or so.   pulled/sat & served w/ roasted brussel sprouts & some fresh bread.   VERY GOOD.   will find a pic to post.  looking forward to using the apple pellets to do a low/long smoke of a pork cali-picnic shoulder I got this week for some pulled pork.   overall quite happy w/the Laredo.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 24, 2021)

RipC1ty$moker, here’s a burn pot/hot spot heat diffuser option for you to check out.















It’s the SmokeDaddy 10 gauge steel heat diffuser that’s only $49.00. FYI…. I see that they have an updated one that’s designed for Pit Boss pellet grills now.  https://smokedaddyinc.com/product/oem-replacment-heat-diffuser-heavy-duty-10-gauge/
The original one that’s in the pictures needed to be modified due to its height, but the updated one is designed for Pit Boss grills.  No more hot spot at the center of the grill now and no creosote buildup on it either going on 1-1/2 years.  If you have any questions, just give them a call first before you place an order and ask for Dennis, he’s the owner.  Great family owned company as well.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods…  In SoCal and Always…  Semper Fi


----------



## RipC1ty$moker (Jun 25, 2021)

RCAlan said:


> RipC1ty$moker, here’s a burn pot/hot spot heat diffuser option for you to check out.
> View attachment 501180
> 
> View attachment 501179
> ...


Awesome, thankyou for this! One question I would have, I assume you take out the sliding diffuser and put this in?
I ended up going with the Pro Series Combo unit with propane, and the side burner. So far so good, here's the first brisket I made. 12 hours and used all the bells and whistles on the grill. Set a recipe, and used the meat probe control to shut the grill off, worked flawlessly! And I even put some cheese on the propane side and opened the smoke louver in between. Haven't tried the cheese yet and it got a little melted, but was still solid. I love how much more capacity I have and the versatility. To be able to smoke a brisket on one side and grill some hot dogs and veggies for lunch on the other is awesome. Then to be able to smoke some cheese to?? This is gonna get quite a bit more use than the little traeger did that you see in the photo below!

I would also like to ask what the pipe fitting the photo is? Is that a clean out port that you put in?


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 25, 2021)

RipC1ty$moker, I use both, the Smoke Daddy heat diffuser and the PB flame broiler slider diffuser at the same time.  Kinda like having 2 heat diffusers at the same time.  I can slide both while bbqing  to be able to bbq low and slow and then grill and sear without having to remove anything out of the grill.  
The outlet pipe inside my grill that you saw in one of the photos is for my SD Magnum P.I.G. Smoke Generator.  
























In my current setup, I use both a smoke basket and the smoke generator to add tbs charcoal and hardwood smoke to my pellet grill.  Many people complain about the lack of any Smoke flavor profile while using their pellet grills.  Often times, it’s because the Enduser is trying to bbq at the wrong temps ideal for pellet grills.  Low and Slow is always best when using a pellet grill, but sometimes even pellet smoke is not enough.  Here’s a link to some great information about adding True Hardwood Smoke to the pellet grill experience. The entire thread is along read..  https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t...pid-upgrade-for-my-pb-austin-xl.291288/page-5
It was learning process with some bumps along the way.  Read postings #90 through #116 when you get the chance.
Now I get all the hardwood and charcoal smoke, just as if I was using a real stick burner, but with the added benefit of being able to Set it and Forget It as well.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods…  In SoCal and Always…  Semper Fi


----------



## bill1 (Jun 30, 2021)

Sometimes I just use the controlled pellet crucible to _start_ the charcoal in my veggie basket. The masterbuilt controller allows you to then turn off the controller and when turning back on, keep the fans going for draft. Its not controlling anything but the thermometer
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 remains fully functional.


----------

